

Ask HN: What project are you currently working on? - zhangtwin


======
thetrumanshow
This post right here is my MVP.

I'm working on a startup-life-broadcasting idea. Basically, you follow me
through the process of building my company. Hopefully you're building yours
too at the same time. Maybe this is much more transparent than anything you've
paid attention to before. So, not just blog posts about how things are going
down (ala patio11 or Nathan Barry), but videos, audio recording, actual code,
bank statements... like, lots of details, very open. Lots of live-
broadcasting. Kinda like the way Justin.tv started.

~~~
TheAntipodean
Great username.

I've often thought/day-dreamed about such an idea. Not just for a start-up but
for a big well established company. If everything was open how would it affect
their business dealings etcetera.

I imagine going into negotiations where the opposing party has watched your
board of director meetings, looked at your profit margins and ascertained all
manner of information pertinent to the negotiations and completely owning the
negotiations.

I'd like to think this volatility/risk would occur only in the initial stages
and in the long run it would lead to a powerful new business structure.
Idealism isn't always reality however.

Given start-ups are fragile taking on this extra risk could be the death pill.
How do you propose to deal with these issues if/when they arise?

------
mikhaill
I'm working a community to helping startups find good help building out
financial projections, revenue and cost drivers, market positioning, etc all
things that are needed for raising funding. Building out models correctly can
be a huge time suck for a startup without someone with financial background on
the fouding team.

<http://www.startupfinancials.com>

------
nikolak
I'm working on a simple python/flask website for sport bets that only accepts
bitcoins.

It's not really a serious project it's just to practice web development. I
also wanted to make something that works with "real" money but isn't that
complex to implement doesn't require accounts etc, so bitcoin seemed like a
good choice.

------
ibudiallo
I am working on a school reviews by students website. I deployed it recently
and asked people at hacker news to review it and got some valuable feedback. I
am doing lots of updates and will be redeploy this weekend. You can get the
link from my profile .

------
yolesaber
As part of my senior thesis, I'm working on finding sentence similarity using
semantic graphs such as WordNet and ConceptNet. I'm going to use this research
to fine-tune some algorithms to use for an intelligent note-taking system I
have been working on.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
I'm currently working on adding volume controls (pretty much done) and the
ability to use songs already on the device to my Android app StreamClock.

------
dragos2
Working on a neat way of broadcasting a photo slideshow from your smartphone
to any computer screen. No accounts, no cables, no nothing.

~~~
xauronx
Solved by uploading to an imgur-like service and producing a link that can be
emailed/texted? Or something fancier?

~~~
dragos2
Nothing like that. Something fancier.

~~~
dragos2
I've set up a landing page and a demo video. You can check them out here:
<http://www.screenit.io>

------
traxtech
Medrill ( <http://www.medrill.com> ), a (re)search engine about the medical
research

------
eccp
A small restful web API built on Clojure (with Liberator and Korma) with a
client written in ClojureScript, as a proof-of-concept.

------
laneshill
I'm working on a special Windows command line shell aimed for beginners, a
trading card game, and an HTML5 game framework/engine.

------
mapster
An interactive graphical map application for navigating medical/healthcare
processes from a patient perspective.

------
xauronx
Social web app for elderly in nursing homes, iOS color scheme templates, and a
HN reader for iPad and iPhone.

~~~
keefe
social web app for elderly in nursing homes is a great idea, I think that
market is really underserved.

~~~
xauronx
Thanks, I think it's a great project with quite a bit of potential. You can
see the progress at www.mykinapp.com if you're curious. It's in kind of rough
shape at the moment, but coming along...

~~~
keefe
I'm from kentucky so the name definitely strikes my fancy... I think there's a
lot of potential there. I think the HIPPA issues can be a possible minefield.
I took care of my grandmother for months before she passed and the two
features that we most would have liked would have been: 1) tracking medication
dosage. She was taking this shifting cocktail of drugs 4 times a day towards
the end. 2) Maintaining some short videos or self reported mood ratings would
be very helpful, this data could be provided to health care providers.

~~~
xauronx
I'm glad you like the name! It was established like a year and a half ago.
Since then someone developed some... not-so-great social app with the same
name. We haven't really dealt with that yet.

HIPAA issues are going to be a nightmare, I agree. I think before we truly
launch we're going to have to bring someone with thorough domain knowledge in
for that. I went over-board with encryption, pretty much everything in the
database is encrypted but naturally it's going to be some quirk with legalese
that will catch us up. "The patient's mood is technically a medical condition
and so cannot be displayed without waiver a-123" or something.

I appreciate your two ideas. Medication is something we're VERY hesitant to
approach. God forbid a query gets screwed up (or even user error) and they end
up with double dosages. Maybe later on, but for now... they can send messages
with reminders or something :)

The mood ratings are a wonderful idea. I will be adding that to our to-do
list. :)

~~~
keefe
I think you can opt out of a lot of the legal responsibility with proper terms
of service and so forth.

------
mrlyc
I'm porting a game I wrote in 1981 for the HP 41CV calculator to Android.

------
ThinkADRIAN
Gamified Goal Achievement Platform

------
Mz

      A) The save Mz charitable fund.
      B) Some stupid comic that I am creatively stuck on.
      C) A raging fever, which is apparently far more productive than either A or B
      D) Other super secret projects that I can't mention here.
      E) Breaking the rules by cracking jokes on HN.

------
vishalzone2002
working on creating a complete solution for the age old sales problems

------
amac
Job boards for startups.

------
suomikatzen
le meme face generator

------
mythriel
working on 2 things...redesign and new better features for
<http://whatabout.me> and a collaboration and notes exchange platform for
students and teachers

